# Seeking (Again) 1 Player to Join Ongoing Campaign in the East Bay (Oakland), CA



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2002)

Well,

I guess I spoke too soon.  One of my new players dropped off the face of the planet, so I am once again seeking a player to join and existing group in an ongoing campaign.  Here is the gist of the earlier post.

Campaign in the Aelrith 

I am seeking one or two players to begin a series of side-adventures to integrate them into the current flow of the campaign. 

The campaign is set in a world I created 6 years ago and have run one campaign through, complete with hand-drawn 4'x6' map, cosmology, creation myths, legends, histories, and lots o' other little tid-bits. The world is low formal arcane magic, because of a terrible being named the Eater of Magic, and the WizardWar he began, but there are sorcerers, and much, much divine magic, and some very ancient magic that is intrinsic to the make-up of the world.  There are also items and weapons that change and grow, or diminish, in power, depending on both how and with what intent a character uses it. . The deities of the Aelrith and their agents are in the world, even if you don't notice. 

The campaign is character focused and story-driven, and each character's backstory is taken into throughout the campaign. There are times where the session is a long, bloody and dangerous series of encounters to stop the creation of a portal or block the opening of one, and then there are sessions where not a single weapon is drawn and stealth, subterfuge, and diplomacy are required.

The party is currently 5th lvl, with a human ftr, human ftr2/rngr 3 (rngr variant), human rog3/ftr2, and a rapscallion human sorcerer 5.  Alignments must be either good, LN, or N, and races allowed are human, elf, half-elf, or dwarf.

I have 100+ pages of background stuff and several maps. One of the players will be setting up a website soon. We game roughly 3x a month--2 weeknights and 1 Saturday, but that may soon be changing to every other or every third Saturday for a bit. I am seeking a good fit of personalities. We range in age from Mid-20's to late 30's, all have jobs or are university students, and some even have families!!! If you are interested, please email me. I will gladly put you in contact with people who are playing in the campaign, if you'd like to get a sense of it from a player's perspective. 

Eric 

ericstrel@aol.com


----------

